# USA VS Slovenija 9:30 AM Sunday 8-29



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The game shall be on ESPN2. I don't have a scouting report on Slovenija, but they are a fairly good country with some past and present NBA players. Most notably they have Goran Dragic, Bostjan Nachbar and Primoz Brezec. We should win, but this is definitely a team with a good chance to compete.


----------

